
Study: people who eat and exercise the same as people 20 years ago are fatter - fisherjeff
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/why-it-was-easier-to-be-skinny-in-the-1980s/407974/?single_page=true
======
winkle
This article is very depressing news. But, as technologists we are used to
dealing with a new reality and change. I think many people will use this as an
excuse to give up. It really means more than ever we should get outside or
into the gym. Speaking of which I feel like I should go for a walk and get
some fresh air.

